# [samba]Problème de connexion

## 206wrc3

Salut tout le monde.  :Cool: 

J'ai configuré mon serveur samba comme indiqué sur le guide samba. D'abord j'avais un problème lors du démarrage de samba, car le compte guest n'était pas créer alors je l'ai créer et du coup cela démare, mais maintenant lorsque j'essaie de me connecter, par le serveur gentoo, il me marque tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME

et sous windows, le serveur samba est visible dans le réseau, mais impossible d'aller dessus.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Désolé de ne pas vous mettre mon smb.conf, mais il est identique à peu de choses près à celui sur le guide (nom de groupe de travail etc qui diffère et bien sûr l'imprimante). Est-ce que quelqu'un saurai m'aider s'il vous plait?  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance.

PS: j'ai essayé de configurer samba avec Webmin et rien n'y fait, je suppose que le problème ne viens pas de samba mais c'est a vérifier  :Idea: Last edited by 206wrc3 on Mon May 21, 2007 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ? (voir ici) Merci.

Sinon c'est connexion et non connection  :Wink: 

Amicalement,

----------

## 206wrc3

Désolé pour ce petit problème, je viens de le régler   :Wink: 

voici mon smb.conf

```
[global]

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   guest account = samba

   load printers = yes

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY

   vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

   vfs object = vscam-clamav

   deny hosts = 0.0.0.0/0

   interfaces = lo eth1

   encrypt passwords = yes

   user = yann,samba

   public = yes

   netbios name = Server

   writeable = yes

   printing = cups

   server string = Samba Server %v

   path = /server/public

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

   os level = 20

   comment = Partage Public

   printcap name = cups

   security = share

   bind interfaces only = yes

   max log size = 50

[server]

   writeable = no

   write list = yann

   path = /server/

```

----------

## 206wrc3

j'ai regardé dans le log log.smbd et il reste une erreur qui est la suivante:

[date] lib/util_socl.c:gent_peer_addr(1229)

getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

à quoi correspond cette erreur?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## 206wrc3

n'y a t'il vraiment personne qui saurai m'aider?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

y'aurais pas du windows quelque part sur le réseau, hein, ??

tient lit ceci [Samba] "getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected"

EDIT : ha oui je viens de lire ton premier poste....

EDIT2 :  *Mark Orenstein wrote:*   

> In any event, I did some more reading and looked at some more network
> 
> traces, without a real understanding.  However, one of the items I read
> 
> was that the XP Pro PC Client attempts to initially communicate with the
> ...

 

----------

## 206wrc3

Je ne suis pas un pro de linu.,  :Crying or Very sad: 

Je fait ça dans mon temps libre alors je ne sais pas trop comment faire pour modifier l'iptable.

Je n'ai pas encore configurer le firewall etc, je pense faire ça par après. Serait'il possible de m'expliquer ce que je dois faire pour régler le problème sans trop de manipulations?

Un grand merci pour toutes ces infos "MickTux"  :Wink: 

----------

